# in need of help



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

is there anyone wanting to become a commercial building inspecter? i need a hard worker to start off testing soil and concrete. this position has exelent oppertunity for advancement into building indpections. I currently am driving from Niceville to Pensicola everyday and my boss is tired of paying for gas so he wants to find someone local to there. must be hard worker, work long hrs. as we are dependant on when the construction guys need us,and work unsupervised. I see my coworkers once a week to drop off paper work.

any questions

let me know..


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

pays 10-12 doe. company truck and pays for fuel. right now im working on a project in p-cola and workin 7am to about 8pm this is with 2hrs of travel 5 days some saturdays. we are at the mercy of when the construction companys need us. you will need to go out of town for school to work the nuclear guage but thats only 2 days I think. this is the opsition and as you stay with the company there are more cirts for soils and concrete and inspection that are available and each one is open to possible raises.

Kevin<P class=bodycopy>*Engineering Technician/Inspector*
Assists Engineers and other NOVA Professionals by performing a variety of on-site quality control tests, inspections, and project-specific observations/evaluations most often related to site grading, utility and foundation installation, concrete and masonry construction, structural steel and pre-cast erection, fireproofing, waterproofing, roofing and paving for commercial, industrial, office, retail and manufacturing construction projects. Position requires the ability to interpret or work from drawings, specifications, diagrams and schematics. Excellent oral and written communication skills a must. Requires high school diploma/GED and valid/current state driver?s license. Industry specific certifications from ICC (Special Inspector), NICET, ACI, AWS, ASNT, etc. are preferred. Positions require ability to lift and/or move 35-100 pounds regularly. Must be able to accomplish tasks under adverse weather and/or site conditions. Working environment will be moderately noisy to loud in nature. Some assignments may require working in confined spaces or climbing and working at above average heights. Good vision and manual dexterity required.<P class=bodycopy>*Level I (Entry-level) Technician/Inspector*
Typically requires high school diploma/GED and 0 - 1 year of experience. Work performed under direct supervision using prescribed methods. <P class=bodycopy>*Level II Technician/Inspector*
Performs on site observations, takes samples, perform specific tests and maintains records of more complex nature. Performed under general supervision. Typically requires 2 - 4 years of experience. Requires certifications such as ACI or radiation safety training for the use of Nuclear Density Gauges.


----------

